# charge slips



## aqz1126 (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone know how long we have to keep charge slips before shredding or do we need to keep them at all if we have the proper documentation in the chart?


----------



## Susan (May 22, 2008)

I would recommend contacting your Malpractice Insurance company and asking them that question.  I have always followed the medical record rule and kept them for seven to ten years before destroying them.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Susan... thats what we have always done, kept them for 7 years, we always kept 2 years onsite and the other years in storage...






Susan said:


> I would recommend contacting your Malpractice Insurance company and asking them that question.  I have always followed the medical record rule and kept them for seven to ten years before destroying them.


----------

